# Is God terribly angry?



## Wannabee (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm working through the Heidelberg catechism as found here. In it, p 12, this is given for young children to memorize.

God is terribly angry with me because of who 
my first father is and because of my own sins.​
Is this the best way to teach our young children of God's wrath? Is it biblical to state that "God is terribly angry at me because Adam sinned"?

-----Added 1/13/2009 at 01:13:03 EST-----

Also, this is in light of the fact that on page 8 we have this for young children.

Even though I am bad, Jesus loves me. He 
died for my sins, and I thank Him everyday 
by obeying His commandments.​


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 13, 2009)

It's not the best way to teach a child about God's anger but it's not so much the fault of the Heidelberg as it is the evolving meaning of words.

Here is the Webster 1828 definition for terrible:



> 2. Adapted to impress dread, terror or solemn awe and reverence.
> 
> The Lord thy God is among you, a mighty God and terrible. Deut.7.
> 
> ...



So there is a solemn awe involved in any consideration of God's displeasure with our sin. Now, how do you teach that to a child is still a challenge but it gives us a better place to start. 

'Angry', according to the Webster 1828 is:



> AN'GRY, a. [See anger.]
> 
> 1. Feeling resentment; provoked; followed generally by with before a person.
> 
> ...



The 1828 is a fabulous resource because it is actually based on words as they appear in the context of scripture. (KJV) Interpreting the Heidelberg must be done in both the literary and historical etymological context as well.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 13, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I'm working through the Heidelberg catechism as found here. In it, p 12, this is given for young children to memorize.
> 
> God is terribly angry with me because of who
> my first father is and because of my own sins.​
> Is this the best way to teach our young children of God's wrath? Is it biblical to state that "God is terribly angry at me because Adam sinned"?



We should be clear that that's not a direct quote from the Catechism, but from a Catechism workbook. The Heidelberg Catechism says, 

"He is terribly displeased with our original sin as well as our actual sins..."

Displeasure is a lot different than wrath. I think the workbook you quoted uses some infelicitous wording at this point.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Bob. Since this section of the document, as Wes noted, is a contemporary addition, I didn't think to look up Webster's definitions. The memorization for young children sections are added for simplicity. But I found this a bit difficult and perhaps problematic to teach young children about their relationship with their Creator.


----------

